# What are the chances of EOI being selected with 130 points??



## jilkfree1978

Hello,thank you for your previous help people.

we have checked on the EOI points indicater on NZ immi website and can get 130 points no job offer with points for absolute skills shortage.

What are the chances we would be selected, is it possible?


----------



## topcat83

jilkfree1978 said:


> Hello,thank you for your previous help people.
> 
> we have checked on the EOI points indicater on NZ immi website and can get 130 points no job offer with points for absolute skills shortage.
> 
> What are the chances we would be selected, is it possible?


In the last selection there were 50 people selected who 'All EOIs claiming 15 points for work experience in an area of absolute skill shortage and with a points total between 120 and 135 points.' But this was out of 557 applicants who were successful. So it isn't a hugely high percentage. In the previous selection 150 were selected - a much higher percentage. 

And that also shows that the people selected depends on who is in the pool. Obviously you're more likely to be near the top of the list if you have a job offer or more points.

See EOI 1 June 2011


----------



## jilkfree1978

topcat83 said:


> In the last selection there were 50 people selected who 'All EOIs claiming 15 points for work experience in an area of absolute skill shortage and with a points total between 120 and 135 points.' But this was out of 557 applicants who were successful. So it isn't a hugely high percentage. In the previous selection 150 were selected - a much higher percentage.
> 
> And that also shows that the people selected depends on who is in the pool. Obviously you're more likely to be near the top of the list if you have a job offer or more points.
> 
> See EOI 1 June 2011




Thank you for your reply, im just wondering do they actually stick to the points in order 100% or do they pick someone with lower points no job offer but there occupation is in high demand?? And needed in NZ?


----------

